# Chicago Pictures



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Random photos from Chicago

Fullsize of _most_ pictures can be found at my deviant art page (check signature)... ENJOY


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

...and RAWR!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice really photos of Chicago


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

thank you.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Chicago has got an amazing skyline but it's nice to see something different from time to time. Your pictures do the job well. :cheers:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

pixel2008 said:


> Chicago has got an amazing skyline but it's nice to see something different from time to time. Your pictures do the job well. :cheers:


Definitely. I often get tired of skyline picture after skyline picture...I like showing the rest of Chicago


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Quality set. Love the mood!


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

two thumbs up to this thread. Agree with the comments about seeing more photo threads than just the skyline. Glad to see Potowatomi advertising and bringing in more tourism dollars here.


----------



## cuiti78 (Sep 15, 2007)

Fantastic! I really love Chicago. You are a great photographer.....congratulations!!!!!:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. A few more from today:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Awesome pics, thanks for showing differen parts of this amazing city.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing! :applause:


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos Northsider!


----------



## Chitowner245 (Oct 18, 2006)

I really like your photo of the grant park train tracks- really cool tones and colors. It's scenes like that which make me not want to cover the tracks as many propose. I'm more in favor of reducing the width of their footprint, but not covering them completely. Trains are cool. Great photo set.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Chitowner. I agree, I like the uncovered tracks. I don't, however, like the streets in Grant Park. :-/


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good pics


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

I love your eye for urban photography Northsider! Awesome thread.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you sir.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Your picures are outstanding.

Skyscrapers, Trains and urban life make an unbeatable combo!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Big City Life,
Me try fi get by,
Pressure nah ease up no matter how hard me try.
Big City Life,
Here my heart have no base,
And right now Babylon de pon me case...

*Good photos. Let's continue ! *


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks, here ya go:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Chicago is such a cool city! I love it! And MISS it, bad!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Good photos, post some more. Chicago is a great city but I'm glad Rio de Janeiro got the 2016 Olympics, South America deserves a chance.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for commenting. I didn't want them here either, I'm glad for Rio and Brazil.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

great shots. love seeing your work grouped together instead of just the one offs in the upc. really gives a better feel for your style.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks, I rarely participate in UPC anymore


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

very nice pics, great job


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

great photos, I hope you are publishing them in book for others


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing photos! I love it!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## TonyAnderson (Jul 31, 2009)

These are just unreal. Never stop taking pictures


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

RAWR!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Northsider said:


>


Can you please tell me how i can take a photo like this? it looks awesome
Is there any software that makes photos like these?


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wow fantastic photos and some of them are close to surrealistic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, amazing photos of Chicago like this one:


>


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Can you please tell me how i can take a photo like this? it looks awesome
> *Is there any software that makes photos like these?*


Yes and no. I use Adobe Lightroom 2.3 almost exclusively. The trick is to shoot in RAW (look it up if you are unfamiliar) and really push the photo to its extremes (recovery, contrast, sharpening, etc). It's a psuedo-HDR image...and the process doesn't always work well with every image. Please see this page of ChicagoPhotoshop for some detail on my process (registration may be required, but it's worth it!).


----------

